# How to install Scotchlok AL9CU connector?



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I need to connect an electric range to 6 AWG aluminum house wiring.
I found this connector on the internet but I'm not sure how to use it. Crimp tool maybe? Tried calling but no luck. 

Inspector for this area doesn't allow wire nuts.
He approves King Innovation screw terminals but these only go to 10 AWG 
Any other ideas would be appreciated. 

Note of interest. When I disconnected the old range, the Cu to Al wire nut connection was very clean with no signs of heat stress. First time I've seen such a thing. Most Al / Cu connections I see are charred. Installer squirted No-Ox into wire nuts. Worked good for decades.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Would split-bolts be an option?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.burndy.com/site-search.aspx?cx=002899303449139187703%3Ae9jb50hrnuc&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=lugs+insulated&SearchType=PartNumber&go.x=19&go.y=12

or other suitable inline cu/al mechanical insulated lugs


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Polaris?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

CopperSlave said:


> Would split-bolts be an option?


Are there insulated split bolts? Got of way of insulting them that doesn't involve tape?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

swimmer said:


> Are there insulated split bolts? Got of way of insulting them that doesn't involve tape?


 Why would you want to INSULT a split bolt ? :laughing:

Sorry, couldn't resist !


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

swimmer said:


> Are there insulated split bolts? Got of way of insulting them that doesn't involve tape?


Polaris


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> Are there insulated split bolts? Got of way of insulting them that doesn't involve tape?


I don't know if this link will work but it is from the site wiledleg posted.Click on mechanical lugs and look for the insulated type.:thumbsup:

http://www.burndy.com/site-search.a...sulated&SearchType=PartNumber&go.x=19&go.y=12


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

swimmer said:


> Are there insulated split bolts? Got of way of insulting them that doesn't involve tape?


I always use mastic pads on them. If your inspector won't let that fly, my next choice would be the Polaris taps, as others have already mentioned.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Curious, can't put a factory molded cord on it and receptical in the wall?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Another for the polaris lugs.

http://www.nsiindustries.com/products/electrical/polaris/polaris.aspx

They make small side by side two port ones for 4-14 ga wire. Easy way to tie Al to CU. Not cheap but quick and easy. Other companies make them as well. Any well stocked supply house should have a brand of these on the shelves.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Whatever you do with that conductor there is the other thing you will keep in your mind the Deep 1900 box will NOT work with polairs connection it take up too much room unless you snag a 6 X 6 box that will work or use the deep 1900 with extendison ring that may work as well but I do not know if your area will let that set up as well.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

swimmer said:


> I need to connect an electric range to 6 AWG aluminum house wiring.
> I found this connector on the internet but I'm not sure how to use it. Crimp tool maybe? Tried calling but no luck.
> 
> Inspector for this area doesn't allow wire nuts.
> ...


Yeah, a range receptacal and range cord.


----------



## Bionic Sparky (Jun 22, 2012)

I just use these lugs and scotch 33+. Total cost $2. Works fine. Total cost all 3 lugs and tape.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bionic Sparky said:


> I just use these lugs and scotch 33+. Total cost $2. Works fine. Total cost all 3 lugs and tape.


Thanks Cletis. :thumbsup:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Why would any inspector insist on it being hacked together. Put the proper al/cu listed range recept. And a cord cap on the range. No pesky fires from crappy electrical connections to worry about.


----------

